# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  دات نت نیوک dotnetnuke

## maysam_ayan

سلام دوستان. من می خواستم راجع به خود دات نت نیوک و نحوه کار با اون چیزهایی یاد بگیرم. میشه راهنماییم کنین و بگین که از کجا دانلودش کنم و برای مطالعه چه refrence ای را باید بخونم؟
ممنون میشم. من نتایج تحقیقاتم رو برای استفاده دوستان در همین بخش به اشتراک می ذارم.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

http://www.dotnetnuke.com

----------


## Javad_Mail

دات نت نوک دات نت نوکه دیگه اینقدر زیاده که اصلا نمیشه در موردش صحبت کرد . 

دات نت نوک یه پرتال کد باز هست شما می تونید توش هر کاری که از یه سایت انتظار دارید انجام بدید . مدیریت کاربران ، مدیریت صفحات ، مدیریت محتوا و ... 

شما می تونید ماژولهای رو نیز نوشته و بعد در سایت آپلود کنید و از اونا استفاده کنید .

----------


## peyman13618

من هم مي خواستم آموزش cms رو با دات نت نيوك ياد بگيرم. جايي هست كه آموزش بده .pdf زياد دارم ولي وقت خوندنش رو ندارم. كتاب فارسي هم چيزي نيستش كه تهيه كنم . ميشه يه راهنمايي بديد اگه آموزشگاهي رو مي شناختيد؟ يه آقايي رو معرفي كردن مي گفت 400 تومن مي گيره يه بخش هايي رو از DNN آموزش مي ده ديدم اگه اونقدر پول داشتم كلاس هاي همين سايت رو شركت مي كردم

----------


## malkan

سلام دوست عزیز
از کسی توقع نداشته باش که برات توضیح بدن
خیلی بهشون فشار بیاد 1 خط
خودم 1 هفته هست که دارم روش کار می کنم 1000 تا سوال بیجواب دارم.
این لینک مرجع فارسی دات نت نیوک هستIrandnn.ir ولی از کسی هیچ توقعی نداشته باش حتی از مدیراش که با منت جواب میدن.
این هم لینک خود دات نیوک هست http://www.dotnetnuke.com/
خودت شروع کن.
من تو این هفته خوب یاد گرفتم می تونم کمکت کنم
شاید تو بیشتر از من یاد گرفتی و تونستی به من هم کمک کنی

موفق باشی
ملکان رحیم نظری

----------


## Devilprogramer

سلام دوستان
منم موقعی که دنبال جواب سوالام بود تو فروم های فارسی هیچوقت جواب نگرفتم
خیلی چیزا رو تونستم پیدا کنم .. اگر سوالی بود بگید با هم جوابشو پیدا می کنیم
www.ventrian.com
www.dnncreative.com
تو فروم هاش می تونید راحت عضو شید .. اطلاعات خوبی گاها توشون پیدا می شه
از طرفی هم نمی شه به ایران دی ان ان ایها خرده گرفت .. چون از این راه کسب روزی می کنن و نمی خوان اطلاعات رو در اختیار بقیه بذارن

----------


## malkan

پورتال من این خطا رو میده  

 This site is currently Unavailable 
 Please check back later 
 که بعد از سرچ دیدم دلیلش اینه که پهئین نوشته 
 Error Installing DotNetNuke 
 Current Assembly Version: 04.09.03 
 ERROR: Could not connect to database specified in connectionString for SqlDataProvid 
 من که اصلابه وب کانفیگ کاری نداشتم چرا این خطا رو دا؟ 
 یعنی چه چیزی توی وب کانفیگ تغییر کرده؟
تو این لینک منو راهنمئی کردن ولی جواب نداد بهم
http://www.irandnn.ir/tabid/64/aff/2...ault.aspx#3247

----------


## Devilprogramer

> پورتال من این خطا رو میده 
> 
> This site is currently Unavailable 
> Please check back later 
> که بعد از سرچ دیدم دلیلش اینه که پهئین نوشته 
> Error Installing DotNetNuke 
> Current Assembly Version: 04.09.03 
> ERROR: Could not connect to database specified in connectionString for SqlDataProvid 
> من که اصلابه وب کانفیگ کاری نداشتم چرا این خطا رو دا؟ 
> ...


ببخشید یک سوال .. اینجور که من برداشت کردم شما برنامه رو در یک هاستی نصب کردید و همه چی درست بوده و بعد حالا که بعد از مدتی مراجعه کردید می بینید که خطا می گیره؟ اینجوریه؟
من خودم بارها با این مساله برخورد کردم .. ولی خوب اغلب خودم یه بلایی سر sql اورده بودم. می خوام بدونم اگر شما مجددا کاربر owner رو برای پایگاه مورد نظر روی sql تنظیم کنید و همون رو در دو تا connectionstring  مربوط داخل web.config تعیین کنید، باز به این مشکل بر می خورید یا نه؟ 
مساله اینه که با کاربر قبلی تعیین شده نمی تونه به پایگاهی که در web.config تنظیم شده وصل شه .. این حالت موقعی پیش می یاد که در حالت جدید نام پایگاه، نام کاربر یا پسوردش و یا نحوه اتصالش نسبت به قبل تغییر کرده باشه.

----------


## malkan

سلام 
بله درسته
اول درست کار می کرد 
روی لوکال نصب کردمش بعد روی پلسک قرار دادم که بعد از مدت یاین خطا رو داد
اون پورتالی رو که خطا می داد حذف کردم و اس کیو ال رو دوباره نصب کردم باز هم این خطا رو داد.
هنوز عقلم به جائی قد نداد

راهنمائی که شما کردید رو برسی می  کنم 
ممنون

----------


## Devilprogramer

سلام مجدد
من صفحه ای که حاوی لینک های دانلود سری آموزشی dnncreative هست رو براتون ضمیمه کردم.
چون برای دیدنشون باید عضو سایت باشید اگه لینک صفحه رو می دادم نمی تونستید اینا رو دریافت کنید

اگر محدودیت حجم دانلود نداری می تونی ویدئو های موجود تو این لینک رو دانلود کنی و یه نگاه بندازی .. شاید یه نکته هایی توش بتونی پیدا کنی که کمکت کنه

موفق باشی

----------


## isarjanfaza

سلام دوستان
آره يه سايت هستش به نشاني 123dnn.com اگه برين داخلش و سوال بپرسين جواب مي ده از سايت ايران دي ان ان هم خيلي بهتره و قيمت محصولاتش هم يك دهم 
من كه توش عضو شدم يك عالمه دانلود رايگان دادش فكنم نزديك 1000000 تومني ابزار رايگان براي كاربراش مي ده تازشم پشتيبانيش از ايران دي ان ان هم بهتره
تازه اونايكه هم برنامه نويسي و زبان انگليسي شون خوبه داره جذب مي كنه توصيه ميكنم برين توش عضو شين
www.123dnn.com

----------


## ghbn1362

با سلام خدمت دوستان من تازه عضو این سایت شدم و باید بگم سالهاست با پورتال DNN کار کردم از ماژول نویسی گرفته تا تغییر هسته
هر کمکی هم که از دستم بر بیاد دریغ نمی کنم

----------


## ghbn1362

شما دوست عزیر که پورتال مشکل برخورده این مشکل به خاطر مشکل با دیتابیس پیش میاد و معمولا به دلایل زیره
1- دیتابیس مشکل داره شده   سرور خرابه یا خود دیتابیس به صورت دستی از کار افتاده و یا خراب شده
2- کانکشن به دیتابیس مشکل داره    باید بدانید که دو کانکشن در در فایل web.config وجود داره و هر دو باید معتبر باشه
3

----------


## |Smyty|

در جریان باگ وحشتناکش در دو سال پیش که هستید ... ؟
search in google : dnn:securityreason.com

----------


## ghbn1362

بلی این باگ باعث می شد تا شخص به عنوان مدیر سایت بتواند وارد سایت بشه 
البته در نسخه جدید این مشکل کاملا بر طزف شده و دیگر مشکل امنیتی نداره

----------


## powerdnn

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی سایتی تحت عنوان mydnn.ir نیز در زمینه دات نت نیوک خدمات خوبی رو ارائه می کنه
انجمن تخصصی دات نت نیوک
آخرین نسخه پورتال فارسی و شمسی
ماژول های کاربردی فارسی رایگان
پوسته های فارسی رایگان
آموزش ها و ترفندهای پورتال
http://mydnn.ir
موفق باشید

----------


## barat121

سلام 
چرا پس از تنظیماتی که گفته شد و نوشتن http://localhost برای من صفحه کلمه عبور میاد ؟

----------


## atenaa_65

با سلام.من دات نت نیوک رو می خوام نصب کنم اشکال از وصل شدن به دیتا بیس می ده. اررورشم اینه 
*روز خطا در اتصال به پایگاه داده:*
*Index #:* 0
*Source:* .Net SqlClient Data Provider
*Class:* 14
*Number:* 18456
*Message:* Sql login failed

دیگه خستم کرده.توی وب کانفیگم کامل تنظیمش کردم اما باز اررور میده.در قسمت کانکشن استرینگ اینو نوشتم :
 <add name="SiteSqlServer" connectionString="Server=(local);Database=mysitedb  ;uid=sa;pwd=1234567890;" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient" /> 

ممنون میشم کمکم کنین.
مرسی

----------


## i_sarchami

سلام دوستان
برای آموزش دات نت نیوک آموزشگاهی رو میشناسید؟یا کسی هست خصوصی تدریس کنه؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.

----------


## rozaboy

سلام دوستان من در زمینه دات نت نوک یه تازه وارد هستم ولی توی این مدت با توجه به سایتایی که باهاش طراحی کردم یه چیزایی یاد گرفتم
اول باید بگم که تا به حال ندیدم آموزشگاهی وجود داشته باشه و فکر هم نکنم که بوجود بیاد
دوم اینکه دات نت نوک همیشه به دلیل ارتباط دائم با SQL SERVER حتی موقع نصب هم احتیاج به کانکشن قوی داره و این نکات رو باید در نظر بگیرید که اولا دو تا تنظیم در WEBCONFIG وجود داره اولی برای ورژن رایگان SQLEXPRESS هست که خوب روی هاست ها استفاده نمی شه و لازم به ذکر هست که به صورت DEFAULT این گزینه باز هست ولی دومی در واقع برای تنظیمات روی هاست مناسب هستش که مسلما می تونید این اطلاعات رو از سرویس دهنده هاستتون بگیرید تا ارتباط صحیحی رو داشته باشید
<connectionStrings>
    <!-- Connection String for SQL Server 2005/2008 Express -->
    <add name="SiteSqlServer" connectionString="Data Source=.\SQLExpress;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True;AttachDBFilename=|DataDirectory|Data  base.mdf;" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient" />
    <!-- Connection String for SQL Server 2005/2008
    <add name="SiteSqlServer" connectionString="Server=(local);Database=DotNetNu  ke;uid=;pwd=;" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient" /> 
    -->
  </connectionStrings>
  <appSettings>
    <!-- Connection String for SQL Server 2005/2008 Express - kept for backwards compatability - legacy modules   -->
    <add key="SiteSqlServer" value="Data Source=.\SQLExpress;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True;AttachDBFilename=|DataDirectory|Data  base.mdf;" />
    <!-- Connection String for SQL Server 2005/2008 - kept for backwards compatability - legacy modules
    <add key="SiteSqlServer" value="Server=(local);Database=DotNetNuke;uid=;pwd  =;"/>
    -->

----------


## rozaboy

برای اون دوستمون که می گفت بعد از چند وقت اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی شون قطع می شده باید بگیم احتمالا روی تنظیمات امنیتی شما چیزی قرار گرفته که از ورود بعضی کدها جلوگیری می کنه و این باعث می شه کانکشن از بین بره که البته من ندیدم از نسخه های بالاتر از 5.6.3 این مشکل مجود داشته باشه البته این یک حدس بود چون توضیح شما هم در باره مشکلتون شفاف و کامل نبود
در ضمن می توانید توی تنظیمات همون WEBCONFIG گزینه <add key="UseInstallWizard" value="true" /> رو به FALSE تغییر بدید تا بدون ویزارد نصب مسقیم با دیتا بیس ارتباط برقرار کنه چون من یادمه که با اینکه تنظیمات کانکشن رو درست وارد میکردم ولی ویزارد بجای اونها می نشست و باعث می شد تا تنظیمات من از بین برود که خب منطقی هم هست چون اول شما تنظیمات را وارد کردید بعد وارد ویزارد نصب شده اید و دوباره تنظیم جدید می زنید که اطلاعات کافی برای برقراری ندارد.
اون دوست عزیز هم که برای نصب روی LOCAL مشکل دیتا بیس دارند بهتون 2 تا پیشنهاد می کنم اولا چک کنید از طریق این کانکشن با چیز دیگری مثلا VISUAL STUDIO می توانید به SQL خود متصل شوید چون به نظر من ایراد در خود دیتا بیس شما هست احتمال اینکه این MYSITEDB یا یوزری که با عنوان SA وارد کردید قابل دیدن نباشند ولی سرتو درد نیارم اگر میخواهی یک DOTNETNUKE روی لوکال نصب کنی بهترین راه حل استفاده از MICROSOFT WEB MATRIX هست که هم رایگان هست هم یک ابزار کامل برای مار روی لوکال هستش این پیشنهاد رو به دوستان دیگه هم می کنم

----------


## rozaboy

دوستان لطفی کنید سوال هاتون رو واضح تر مطرح کنید چون با حدس و گمانه زنی نمی شود جواب درست و حسابی داد شاید جواب های بهتری به سوالاتتون توانم بدهم

----------


## mhmdda

سلام 
از دوستانی که در سایت dnncreative عوض هستن خواهش می کنم . لینک دانلود فیلم آموزشی مربوط به طراحی قالب و ماژل در dnn رو برای دانلود تو این فروم بگذازند .
پیشا پیش از لطف شما ها ممنونم.

----------


## fixali

دوستان شما هر سوالی داشته باشین توی فروم www.mydnn.ir که فروم مخصوص دات نت نیوک می باشد بپرسید بنده و تمامی همکاران و حدود 500 کاربر ایرانی دات نت نیوک پاسخ شما را خواهند داد.

----------


## mdehganr

سلام 
من 3 سال هست که در قسمت برنامه نویسی با دات نت نبوک کار می کنم.
اگر کسی سوالی داره با ایمیل با من در ارتباط باشید اگر هم کسی نیاز به کلاس آموزشی به صورت خصوصی یا عمومی داشته باشه بنده در خدمت هستم.
دهقان - co_abzar@yahoo.com 
راستی ایمیلها معمولا هر روز چک میشن پس نگران تاخیر در پاسخ هم نباشید !
تشکر

----------


## ramsess

نام دیتابیس رو اشتباه وارد می کنی یعنی نام کاربری و رمز اتصال به دیتابیس اشکل داره - یه کاری که می تونی انجام بدی اینه که قبل از نصب sql و ایجاد دیتابیس باید تو پوشه دات نت نیوک Web config رو پیدا کنی و رشته اتصال رو تنظیم کنی بعد sql رو نصب کن و دیتابیس رو بساز

----------

